# Anyone going to the PaRBA show in Feb.?



## countrybunnyholly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi everyone! I was just wondering if anyone is going to the PaRBA show in Lebanon, Pa on Feb. 2. I downloaded a catalog but am really wondering about something. It looks like there are no mail-in entries and everything is day of show. How does that work?? Isn't there a huge number of people to check in? We can't go the night before, so I'm wondering if we should even try? What about the specialty shows?


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 3, 2008)

As of now I plan on making the Lebanon show. I'm really looking forward to it. Nothing special to show (after the miserable fall I had). But it'll be great to see everyone! :biggrin2:

Just get there early on Saturday morning. They really are very efficient with their registrations. (I've never had a problem). Check the catalog and see if your breeds are the first up on the table. If so, be there by 7:30to get checked in. You can register for Sunday at tehsame time. Re: Specialties, you'll have to find the Specialty Secretary for your breed.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm planning on going as long as the weather holds.

I had a blast last year!!!

Roger


----------



## Maukin (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't even know about it! I've got to check my calendar. Thanks for posting this, countrybunnyholly!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 3, 2008)

I am going. Already have my hotel room. Can't wait.

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah Sharon!!!! it'll be great to see you again! Really looking forward to the show. (I got my room booked too!)


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 3, 2008)

Where are you staying? I am at the Quality Inn. We will have to get together and do to dinner one of the nights. I am hopefully going to be there on that Friday as this gives me time to coop everyone.

Sharon


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the forum members are going to take over the Quality Inn,

that's where I am staying too. I want to get there early Friday to get a 

good spot. I won't be cooping my rabbits though. I am only bringing

a few and they are going in my biggest carriers. I saw too many rabbits

in coops sneezing and I am way too paranoid to use them.

Roger

Sharon, are you going to the Waltham or the Bridgton show?


----------



## Maukin (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be cool to all do the dinner thing. Lebanon was my old stomping ground. I know some nice places to eat. Anyone interested?


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to try to bring my daughter on Friday night and stay somewhere. It would be great to meet some of you in person! We'lljoin youfordinner if we can. We'll also be showing in the N. Dwarf and Holland specialty shows. I am so excited now!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 4, 2008)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Where are you staying? I am at the Quality Inn. We will have to get together and do to dinner one of the nights. I am hopefully going to be there on that Friday as this gives me time to coop everyone.
> 
> Sharon


Me too! I'd love to do dinner one night! We're driving down on Friday, with a truckful from Long Island. (People and rabbits! LOL!) I'm be cooping too, the Flemish can't stay in a carrier for that long. (Bringing cardboard seperators and my Vanodine!)


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! Meeting you all would be awesome. We do not live far from Lebanon...so meeting for dinner would be do-able for sure!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2008)

My flemish Tatyana (from Cathy) also know as HER ROYAL HIGHNESS

will be staying in her super sized carrier with her EZmat, toys, special treat

cups and her little bell in case she needs something LOL. And she isn't 

spoiled............

We should see how many people want to meet up and plan a dinner.

Roger


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Roger, good thing you're not spoiling her or anything! (Guess she'll never lower herself to return here! Although her sister, Anastasia,is treated pretty well too, she doesn't have special treat cups! Don't tell her, OK? LMAO!)


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 4, 2008)

ugh!!! i am SOOO far away!!!!!!!!!!

take lots of pictures, i'd love to see the show rabbits at their finest!

anyone on the forum BRINGING buns with them?

tracy

*edited to spare myself here* i DO see roger is bringing a fur kid with him!


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Jan 4, 2008)

My guess is we'll be bringing 6 N. Dwarfs, including a litter of 4 who will be 13 weeks and showable. (My daughter can't wait for their first judging) plus 2 or 3 Hollands. We are probably selling at least one of the babies - a black otter doe named Shay.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2008)

As of this moment I have it narrowed to 15rabbits going but am trying to get that even less. There are specialties for Dutch and Jerseys both days so I am trying to not bring so many. Gets expensive. 

Dinner would be awesome. Lets try for Saturday night as most everyone will be there. Friday could be difficult as I have a 5.5 hour drive and if I hit traffic........

Roger, I am going to the Waltham show but not sure about the Bridgton show. Depends on who is going up there with Woolies. Really no competition with the Dutch.

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 4, 2008)

As of now, I'm bringing 7-8 Flemish. Yeah, it gets expensive with the Double Shows and the Specialty... Can't bring everybody!

Saturday is going to be hard, as of now, I have the Flemish Dinner to attend... (depending on time, may be I can meet for an appetizer and a HELLO!)


----------



## Maukin (Jan 4, 2008)

I was just informed that I have my first craft show that day...

I'll still be there. But dinner Saturday would be better. Or we could do Breakfast on Sunday. Quinton Hause on the corner by the expo building has a mean chipped beef. Lots of it, good price...


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2008)

Breakfast would be hard as I have two breeds that will be up first. I have to be in the showroom by 7:30am to get everything done.

Sharon


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2008)

I am bringing my REW flemish doe for sure and I have to decide on the mini-rex.

I have about 24 on my show team right now but I can't afford to enter that many

4 times over the weekend so I will probably take the best 12.



See you at the Waltham show Sharon.

Roger


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Jan 5, 2008)

We definitely won't be staying over Saturday night, so Sunday am doesn't work for us, but I think now we'll go out on Friday. So we could do dinner on Friday or an early dinner on Saturday because we have to head back home. 

Maybe if everyone can't agree, we could have two options and whoever can get there...

Seems some of you know each other in real life, but I don't know anyone. How would we get together? Could we set up an RO meeting spot or something?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 5, 2008)

We can definitely set up a meeting spot. It might be hard as we all have different breeds and may be judging at different times but I do not mind giving my cell phone number to people that are going to be there so we can call each other. I think dinner was usually around 7pm on Saturday night by the time the show was over and all the animals were set for the night. This, of course, was after I went back to the room and changed.

Sharon


----------



## pamnock (Jan 5, 2008)

We'll bethere! I hope to arrive mid-day Friday. The royalty contests are starting at 6:00pm Friday evening, so Matthew will need to be there and get his rabbits settled in. I'll be judging all day Saturday and Sunday. 

We'll be going to the banquet Saturday night - lots of fun and good food!

I'm not sure where I'm staying - where ever PaSRBA is putting the judges up 

countrybunnyholly, be sure to check the specialty shows for your breed - some of them are pre-entry.



Pam


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi!! I'm new here on the forum, but not to rabbits, my son and I will be going to convention, we have rare breeds. We have Silvers, Lilacs and Creme d' Argents, I'm always trying to show them to people and get folks fired up about them, so that they don't go extinct. If you want to look me up and pet a rare bunny ask at the Majestic Mini Rex Club table for the Silver breeder, they know who I am.

My son will be showing Silvers, Cremes, Lilacs, Mini Rex, maybe a Florida White. I'm trying to figure out a rabbit sling of some sort so that he can carry Flemish up to the table, he's only 8, and most of the other breeds will fit in a basket. For folks who aren't familiar with rabbit shows, Youth exhibiters have to bring their own rabbits up to the table, another youth can help them but not an adult. Its been a real roadblock for us with the Flemish, little guy, big rabbit.

Convention is great, sometimes a bit overwhelming, only planning to show on saturday, 2 days would be too much for my son. Luckily I only live 2 hours away. Hope the weather is good so that everyone has a safe drive in.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 5, 2008)

Good Luck at the show! I'll be around the Flemish table too. Best of luck to your son! (What color does he have?)


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 5, 2008)

We have light grays, we're sticking to just the one color, although I love fawn/orange any breed.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2008)

O.k. The show is getting really close. Who is definitely going? I am trying to figure out when we all can meet up.

Sharon


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2008)

We're getting prepared!

Matthew went out and looked over his Dwarf Hotots today and we emailed his entries in. He'll probably also show a couple Hares. I'm not showing anything.

Hebought his suit last night to wear to the banquet and youth dance on Saturday



We plan on departing for the show early Friday morning.



I'll be busy judging both days, but if anyone has a chance, stop by and say "Hi!"



Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2008)

I am leaving Friday afternoon so I can get there and help set up the Jersey Wooly specialty table. Have to go through the ones that are "maybe's" and decide which ones I am taking. $4.00 is expensive when you add up the specialty shows too. 

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 26, 2008)

Can't WAIT to go! We are leaving mid-morning. Hope to get down there in daylight... LOL! Last year we got all loaded, 3 people and 28 rabbits at 10 a.m..... got 4 miles down the Expressway and blew a sensor on the trucks Transmission... truck wouldn't go over 30 mph!.... limped back to my mechanic... limped even slower over to the tranny shop. Sat for 6 hours in the tranny shop, our poor bunnies up on the truck lift! Guys were climbing the side of the lift to see the bunnies and check them for us! We were supposed to bein Lebanonaround 3:00 pm., Got down there at 10:45 p.m. I'm hoping for an easier (less expensive) trip this year!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't wait either. I am carpooling down with a friend to save on gas. We are

leaving mid morning to get there around 5 pm. Does anyone know if you can

get in the building earlier than the posted 6pm?

I still haven't picked who is going LOL. I know for sure of 5 but I will make my

final decisions tomorrow.

Roger


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2008)

I am so going. I'm boarded at teh Days Inn. Look for my long bright red hair and....kitty jammies? I may wear them on Sunday. So if you see a red head in pink kitty cat onsies.... come gimme a dollar for my effort at least....

*sob*

-JAK


PS- I'm so up for dinner with the RO peoples. We should start a scrapbook of members meeting other members. And make ID cards like we're official.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2008)

Dinner sounds yummy. 

Roger - I am positive you will be able to get into the building earlier as they are setting up the place. I am sure they would let you in if you offered to help or something. (Or don't tell them and just sneak in). I should be arriving late as my mother doesn't get off work till 2:30pm. Also, I will be packing all morning because I will have my niece all week. My brother and sister-in-law are having a baby on Tuesday and I get Alyssa. She is 3 and she LOVES bunnies....I am getting nothing done all week.

Sharon


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2008)

I know how it is when you have a young helper. My grandaugher was here

yesterday when I was cleaning cages and wanted to help. It took me twice

as long LOL.

Are you cooping your rabbits? If not is someone saving you a spot on the 

tables? I could spread out to save you a spot if you need me too.

Good luck to your sister!

Roger


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 27, 2008)

Awww... Aunt Sharon! (You are so good to help out.) Best wishes to your sister this week! A new BABY! 

Dinner sounds lovely! When? Where? (I don't have to wear bunny PJ's, do I?)


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I am so going. I'm boarded at teh Days Inn. Look for my long bright red hair and....kitty jammies? I may wear them on Sunday. So if you see a red head in pink kitty cat onsies.... come gimme a dollar for my effort at least....
> 
> *sob*
> 
> -JAK



I plan on holding you to this. I'll have a dollar sitting on the show table. :laugh:

Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2008)

I plan on holding you to this. I'll have a dollar sitting on the show table. :laugh:---



I need to get a picture of you two!!!!

Thanks Roger and Cathy. They are having a little boy so I will have a nephew too! I bought Alyssa a shirt that says, "I traded my brother for a lollipop". They will love it.

I will wear my bunny pajama pants if it isn't too cold. I am a wimp. Hate the cold. 

Sharon


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2008)

Sharon - you only get 50 cents for just bottoms. Don't expect a whole dollar :biggrin2:



Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2008)

How about big pink bunny slippers? 

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya know, people will start to wonder if a bunch of us show up at the State Convention wearing BUNNY pajama's.... they might think we are not taking this seriously enough! :bunnysuit:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Ya know, people will start to wonder if a bunch of us show up at the State Convention wearing BUNNY pajama's.... they might think we are not taking this seriously enough! :bunnysuit:


They are going to think we are all nuts. :craziness


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2008)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> How about big pink bunny slippers?
> 
> Sharon



75 cents for pj pants with bunny slippers.

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll wear makeup and get my face all sexy-licious but then i'll wear a hot pink kitty onsie just for Pam. 

Oh I have bunny slippers too. They're just earless because my husky got a hold of them so they kind of just look like lemmings....

But don't think i'm not bringin' em now. The dollar will got owards my Enderby fund...as it looks like me and Bob Whitman and a bunch of other somewhat cool people will be importing this year. ... and i'm broke. So if you see me taking a hit for the team in my onsie don't be afraid to compensate me and a good cause. *sob*

-JAK


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

*So not fair. Mine are totally more embarassing then regular old PJ bottoms. Cut a hole in the butt and we'll talk about even. 



pamnock wrote: *


> *Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How about big pink bunny slippers?
> ...


----------



## Lias_ark (Jan 28, 2008)

I plan on arriving Friday PM. I think I will be showing my Polish along with my Hollands


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2008)

Lia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Welcome 



Pam


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I'm getting all ready, going to hose out the back of the truck tomorrow, got the DH working on my cart, writing out peds, checking ear tatts, packing essentials like Pop Tarts. So much to do its overwhelming. Luckily I have a friend whose going to take our entry paperwork in with her friday night, so all we'll have to do when we arrive on Saturday is unload. Everyone be careful driving in, safe, slow and boring is best.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

mmm pop tarts....

yuck....onsie jammies....


----------



## Lias_ark (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Paminkbouce:see you Friday well anyways Sat. Lia


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Jan 29, 2008)

Katie and I are leaving after school on Friday and are staying at the Quality Inn. Unfortunately, we have to leave on Saturday, but I'm not sure what time. We'd definitely like to meet up if we can! 

We had a 4-H show this past weekend, and Katie's Netherland babies (barely 13 weeks) took best of breed and best reserve of breed, so she is very excited about PaSRBA! We know the competition will be very hard, but just to be at such a big show is a treat for us! BTW, we'll also be looking to buy and sell if anybody has anything....she has several Netherlands for sale,all sibs of the two mentioned above.

Hope to see some of you at the show!

Patty


----------



## Maukin (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll be there Sunday Morning!! Husband and I have a craft show to do on Saturday. I COULD perhaps wander to Lebanon Friday night if there is going to be a get together. I'm NOT wearing my Pj's. I don't have any bunny pj's.

I'm not showing anyone, but I'd love to take Arwyn with me so all cansee her and give me opinions. Also love to take Lichen to see if any 4H-er's are looking for a decent pet quality Flemmish bun.

Next year, Hopefully, we'll have some to show!!!!

So where's the meetup? We could all wear name stickers???


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like Saturday night 98% of us will at least be there.Towards the middle of the day on Saturday maybe we can have someone page over the loudspeaker for all the members of RO to meet somewhere in the building? Maybe that little lobby area that connects the Open hall to the outside parking lot. 

Either way...I guess i'll be the one in the hot pink kitty jammies. So don't say you didn't see me. I'm practically wearing a bullseye.


----------



## Maukin (Jan 29, 2008)

Guess I could SOMEHOW make it up Saturday night.......

I REALLY want to meet everyone. An announcement looks like a good idea. Then everyone can pinpoint who the crazy bunny people are.inkbouce:arty:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 29, 2008)

We'll all wear burger king crowns to identify each other. We'll look liek some bogus pajama bunny cult. But we won't be the ones eating dinner alone on sAturday. 

boo ya.


----------



## Maukin (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm in!!! I'll get to Booger King tomorrow!!!:dude::dude:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright so who is making the announcement and when?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2008)

O.k. I might be hard to find on Saturday as both my breeds have specialty shows and I will be helping at the Jersey Wooly booth. 

How many people have cell phones? I do and I would gladly exchange numbers with people.

Sharon


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Jan 30, 2008)

OK, I guess we'll stay for dinner on Saturday. Just too hard to resist! We're in two specialty shows that day anyway, and it will probably be dinner time by the time we finish. An announcement is a great idea! And I'll exchange cell numbers with you, Sharon - I'll PM you.

Are we really wearing Burger King crowns? (Pretty sure we don't have pink kitty pajamas!) We're going to try to make a sign for our rabbitry. It will say Country Bunny Rabbitry, so if you see us, stop and say hey!

Patty


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 1, 2008)

Show starts tomorrow at 9 AM! Packing up and getting ready to go! Weather report for today is less than stellar through Pennsylvania. Ice, rain, snow, thunder and lightening!!! ... Please drive carefully everyone! 

Wishing everyone a great weekend... (I'll get pictures:camera of JAK in her Jammies!) See ya'all there!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2008)

Drive safe everyone. I will be cheering for you all.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 1, 2008)

We're off to a bad start. We've got an ice storm this morning. We left an hour ago and are back home due to car problems.

Switching cars with my daughter and hope to be on the road soon.

Pam


----------



## Maukin (Feb 1, 2008)

Be careful out there, all. School's cancelled up here due to all the ice and rain. Highways are slick. Take it slow.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah its sleety rainy out here now but its stupposed to stay well above freezing today, and my mum is driving. Last year the roads were worse than this on our way out. And we got lost int he dark on some back freaking country roads for like an hour. 

But this year we're gonna be ok....

-JAK


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2008)

I will be leaving as soon as my mom gets off work. Probably be up there around 9 ish. Drive safe!

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2008)

omg everything outside is covered in ice. I left a carrier outside last night and now the tray and bedding is frozen to it and I've been on my porch dumping hot water on it for the last 10 minutes. I wouldn't bot hr if I didn't needthe roooom. 

I'll be up there hopefully around 7ish. Take care. 

-JAK


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm saying a prayer that everyone gets there safely. It is supposed to warm up, but until then.... We hope to leave here by 4:00 and should be checking in around 7:00 or so. Can't wait! See you there!

:bunny18

Patty and Katie


----------



## pamnock (Feb 1, 2008)

Horrible trip - 10 hours later - just made it to the hotel. Gotta go check in!

Might have time to get on the pc here at the hotel later.

Pam


----------



## Bramblerose (Feb 1, 2008)

So glad you made it there safely, nasty nasty nasty weather. Anyone esle getting ready to leave or leaving in the morning please be careful, leave your self lots of time and go slow, hopefully most of the ice will be gone by morning. I'm waiting for the rain to stop so I can start loading the truck, and for a friend of mine to call, she's show secretary for one of the specialty shows and had to head out tonight. I hope she's doing alright, normally its only a 2 hour drive normally but I figure its going to take her twice that. I'll be really happy when she calls, and when this infernal rain stops. Funny, tomorrow is supposed to be terrific, in the 40's and sunny.


----------



## Revverress (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll be leaving tomorrow night to make it to the Sunday show, since I can't make Saturday. This will only be my second show, so I'm pretty nervous about it, in an excited way. From what I've heard, it's going to be overwhelming. 

Would 7:00 be a good time to get there in the morning, or could I maybe stretch it to 8:00? I'd much rather get up at 5:00 than 4:00 AM.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2008)

Rain and sleet most of the way here!

My rabbits are all tucked in for the night and eating their dinner.

Revverress I would not wait until 8 to get here. It will be very crowded and

just checking in to register your animals will take a long time.

Roger


----------



## Revverress (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Roger- I'll shoot for 7 then.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm home! And Erron and Sheril and brother want me to go eat with them so I have to cart my arse around town for another house before I can rest but I will make a post about my trip upon my return if i'm not dead.

-JAK


----------



## Bramblerose (Feb 3, 2008)

I spent most of today sleeping, we got home around 9 last night. It was crazy, I hardly had anytime to look around and socialize, I was so busy keeping track of my son's classes, and still missed BEW MR. We did better with the MR than I thought we would, our broken otter sr doe was 8 out of 23, and our otter sr doe was first out of 6, so we'll get a leg on her. I was really pleased with the placing of the broken otter, broken is a tough class. Our Sr FG buck was best light gray I think, and of course we had the only pair of Cremes and Silvers there showing in Youth. Judge had some really nice things to say about our FW jr buck, said he's going to be very nice when he matures, but wasn't going to to beat the sr buck this time. All the rabbits we showed but 2 are bred bys, so on the whole it was really great, Boy had fun, was occasionally bored but was pretty good. My feet still hurt, I never got the time to look at any of the raffles and buy tickets, or really look at any of the merchants. I know I didn't get to talk to everyone I wanted to, and I regret not buying the brown Silver buck I saw for sale. Next year we show less rabbits, convention is so overwhelming, and loud!!! I couldn't believe how well my son did, he's sound sensitive and overstims in crowds, but he was great!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 3, 2008)

I am one cranky mofo. 

I didn't sleep hardly at all the whole weekend. And then spent over 12 hours at the show both days. my friend Mandi and her mother were going also but they waited too logn to book their hotel and I felt bad so I said ''fine you can stay in our hotel roo mwith us'' . *sob*

I slept in one bed with my mum and Mandi slept inthe other bed with her mum, Ruth. 
OMFG!!!! Ruth snores like a freaking bear taking a dump. It wa so loud and obnoxious and constant the entire night that sleeping was absolutely impossible. It got so bad that at one point I just got out of bed so violently I woke my mother and I grabbed a pillow and walked over to her bed and just started beating her butt with this pillow over and over and she wouldn't wake up! So I turned on the lights and had mum make a video with my camera of Ruth snoring liek she's choking on a gopher and my whacking her with a pillow like i'm poundin' railroad ties.
"Swinnng lowwwww....sweet chaaaaaaariottttttt...."


Oh and also my mum snores. And she falls asleep within 2 seconds so when I woke her up, she'd stop and be like ''wtf are you punching me for?''
"BECAUSE IF I CANT SLEEP NO ONE WILL!!!!"
And within her next breath she was out again and snoring. 

Mandi wasn't so bad, she doesn't really snore. She like exhales through closed lips and makes a sound like *inhale* Puuffffttttttttttt........
It usually doesn't bother me but in harmony with Yogi and Booboo over there I couldn't take it anymore. If Iwasn't so cheap I would have g one dow nto the desk and requested another room. I was also freezing and our moms are all old ad junk so the y're hot all the time. 

So this went on for two nights straight and I made 2 videos of the incident jsut to prove to them that they ARE snoring and they ARE obnoxious and YES i'm displeased. 

Then I was layingt here awake and I hear Mandi sit straight up in bed and a splash and then I hear ''"Oh F***...."
"What?"
"I just threw up everywhere!!" 
"huh?"
"Its on my pillow! I projectile vomited all over my stuff!!!" 

And she ran into the bathroom and threw up some more. Our hotel room smelled....odd. And there were chunks of tomato and various bits ofthe taco bell menu all over the room. Ruth woke up and started cleaning off the bed and pillow and headboard and Mandi's luggage. And she felt fine afterwards, like not even sick. I went down to the front desk in my pajamas at 1AM to get more pillowsm towels, and bedsheets. Then eeryone went to sleep. And snored. And by snored I mean made some weird alien-like noises similar to that of the Predator eating someone's spine. 

But I had the best rabbit show of my life. 

My Steel took BOV both days and BOSB the first day. I also got BOV chocolate the second day and a multitude of firsts and seconds in soem large competitive classes. I had these really sexy juniors I was all excited about and I let some hotshot Dutch breeders take a look at them and they were very impressed. And I was all excited about showing my new juniors. And then they placed like...all dumb in all 4 shows and my senior rabbits I've been showing all last year that were doing ''ok'' at best were just kicking bunny tail. 

I also brought one French Lop to show. She pulled her teeth out of alignment when she was liek 10 weeks old and I didn't notice until they started growing out of her mouth. I've been trimming them and repositioning them bck into shape every since then and only about a week ago did I finalyl het them back into place. She's now 7 months old. She took first both days and BOV the second day. IT was close for BOB too. I was all proud and junk.

So all in all Ithink i'll be taking home 4 legs....which seems kind of mediocre to some but it's a new record for me. Shattering the old one of 3 I got at 2005 convention, and i've never gotten more than 2 at one show since then. Which happened like once. So for someoen who hardly wins anything big, I was kind of pleased with myself.

I did infact wear my kitty jammies on Sunday as promised. Pam gave me a dollar and I bought enough Reese's cups to upset my stomach and probably put me into a diabetic coma. 

The weather was grand for the way home and Mand iand Ruth followed us til we got ont eh turnpike, then they went speeding past us. So I pulled down my jeans and stuck my butt up against the window and we drove past them int he fast lane honking like rabid geese. 

Next thing I know their van goes flying past us again and Mandi's Oobies are pressed against eh glass. 

So I took my mom's moon pie and smooshed it over the glass and we drove past as I mooned them again. 

Then next time she passed us and was holding one of her bunny's butts tot he window. 

Then we passed and just made rude gestures.

And we can see MAndi in the rearview mirror gettin' all ready y'know and pulling down her jeans....

So I took out my camera and as her butt went flying past my window, I took a video. Of course she doesn't know and probably won't until I upload it to youtube and send her to link of her pretty red thong on the PA Turnpike. 

We also made a video of my mooning Mandi's Van. Its discreet, so with enough requests I'll post it.

It was a good show, But now I really would like to just ....sleep....in quietness...an warm.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep - I got the kitty pj photo and Jess got $1.01 (I had a penny in my pocket LOL)

There seemed to be a lot of the vomiting going on as well as many other illnesses. Lot of people got taken down Sat. night with the flu. I had a bad headache and felt sick all day Sunday.

Was thrilled that I got to see a lot of RO folks at the show (even though I was stuck in the wool room most of Sunday).

Matthew was the only competitor for Lord - but he did win his age group in judging and 2nd in breed ID. Lord Matthew rules again for the 3rd year in a row LOL He had a blast and enjoyed the youth dance until the Saturday night sickness also took him out of the fun.

Big news of the convention was that the show supers wife - ARBA Judge Ruth Ann Bell - gave birth to a baby boy on Saturday. Ruth Ann was supposed to be judging - but I guess the baby couldn't wait.

Got a photo of a red Lionhead, and will also show the photo of Jess when I have time. (Busy week ahead and still battling this headache).

Hope everyone made it home ok - it was great seeing everyone (even if they didn't wear their Burger King hats).

Had fun - but so good to be home!

Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 4, 2008)

I had a blast both days. This has always been one of my favorite shows. I did get to witness Jesse in her kitty onsies and it really was cute! Sorry Jesse. 

Did great both days. I didn't think that I would do that well as both my breeds had about 80 or more rabbits in them. The first day, I won Best Blue Dutch and she went on to win Best of Breed. I nearly fainted. One of my Jersey Woolies, a little white one, took 1st in a class of 17 and went on to win Best Self but was stopped short of Best of Breed by my friends BEAUTIFUL Tan Pattern Doe. Oh well, it was a great day.

Did good the second day too. Took Best Blue Dutch with the same doe but that was all. I was so thrilled. It is awesome to see the same rabbits win under different judges. My white wooly doe also did well and won 1st of 12. Great weekend. Won a bunch of legs and lots of firsts. I sold 2 rabbits and came back with a cute little broken chestnut wooly doe. 

I wanted to meet everyone but I didn't stop running around all weekend. In fact, the dutch and the woolies were up at the same time in different rooms so my mother had to show my woolies for me (she is nota rabbit person). I had to keep running back and forth to make sure that she was putting the right rabbit up in the right class. At one point, I was running by the table and said to myself, "Who is the idiot that put a Tan Pattern doe in the Shaded doe class?" Then, I realized that the "idiot" was my mother and that was my doe....I laughed and whisked her off the table. My mother was funny as she thought the doe looked like the rest of them. Oh well...I will have to teach her.

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2008)

*Sharon I am so happy for you. I love your rabbits as you know. Did Chubbs go?*

*ETA: Chubbs is one of her wollies. I adore this guy. If she was ever to retire him I would be so intrested. I LOVE HIM!*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 4, 2008)

Chubbs placed middle of his class at all 4 shows. He was just starting to molt. Oh well, he had fun. For some reason, he is a handful on the table and it usually takes 2 people to keep his nosy butt in the coop.

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2008)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Chubbs placed middle of his class at all 4 shows. He was just starting to molt. Oh well, he had fun. For some reason, he is a handful on the table and it usually takes 2 people to keep his nosy butt in the coop.
> 
> Sharon




Go CHUBBS!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 4, 2008)

We had a harrowing trip down in the ice, but made it safely. The trip home was uneventful... made it into the driveway by a little after 6 pm. (Butas I pulled in,I got a phone call from my sisters friends, she had been rushed to the hospital with what they thought was an appendicitis, but turned out to be a bad gall bladder, and I was at the hospital until after 10 pm... Surgery scheduled this morning.)

But the weekend was awesome. I'm sorry I didn't have the time to meet up as much as I would have liked , too many conflicting things scheduled! My 6/8 white buck, Excaliber took Best Opposite Variety-White on Saturday and Anastasia (sister to Roger's Tatyana) took* BEST OF VARIETY-WHITE *on Sunday. I'm so very happy. I didn't go with as many rabbits as I usually do (due to the loses last October). But what I did bring showed pretty well... got a few firsts (yeah!) and a couple seconds... classes were pretty large (218 Flemish shown!) and I was very happy with the comments for my really young blues.


Congrats Sharon! That is an awesome DUTCH!


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Feb 4, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> There seemed to be a lot of the vomiting going on as well as many other illnesses. Lot of people got taken down Sat.


That explains the overwhelming smell of vomit we noticed in the youth building Saturday afternoon - it was very unpleasant. 

But overall, we had a good time. Katie's rabbits didn't do very well. There were like a bazillion N. Dwarfs and I think more than half of them were shown by the same person, who apparently won everything. We didn't stand a chance. When you only have room for 16 rabbits, it's hard to compete with breeders who have barns full. Did buy another one though, a black otterbuck, so we're hoping to breed some better bunnies in the spring. We put him in our double hutch across from the Queen Mum, Kisses, and I think she's already eyeing him up for suitability. He looks like he doesn't know what hit him. He seems really sweet though. Now we just need to come up with a name. Katie wants something, um.. manly. We'll take suggestions!

It was great meeting some of you! 
Patty


----------



## Lias_ark (Feb 4, 2008)

Had a wonderfull weekend. Met some breeders from NY.My rabbits were in the top 1/2 of their classes. I was pleased. My jr does did great. Pippa placed 2cd under Allan Ormand on Sat. and Wallis placed 3 rd under Anna Dapper Sunday. Am planning on attending next year.



Congrats to Lord Matthew!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 4, 2008)

> Katie wants something, um.. manly. We'll take suggestions!
> 
> It was great meeting some of you!
> Patty
> ...


----------



## Lias_ark (Feb 4, 2008)

the HULK :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats everybody!! 

Way to go Anastasia! I'll tell your cranky sister, probably make her crankier.

She tried to bite me today because she didn't want her cage cleaned.

I had a great time. Took several legs. My black otter buck took BOV in all

four shows and my red buck granded. The biggest thrill was taking BOSV

castor with a little 4 month old doe. The castor competition was extremely

tough.

Roger


----------



## pamnock (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! Sounds like everyone had a great time and did well with their bunns!

I've still got a bad headache, but had to get this photo posted . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! Sounds like everyone had a great time and did well with their bunns!

I've still got a bad headache, but had to get this photo posted . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's Lord Matthew and Lady Sydney, good friends and partners in crime. Sydney is also the 2007 ARBA Lady.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Feb 4, 2008)

Red Lion . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 4, 2008)

Curly coat Velveteen Lop . . .


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 4, 2008)

OOH, Pam is the velveteen over 1 year?? It might be Astrex fur if over 1 year! Very valuable if so. The Astrex gene is very rare. It shows in Mini Rex every so often but they are normaly culled because the breeders don't know what they have. Very sad. I researched Astrex a bit. VERY rare.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 4, 2008)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> OOH, Pam is the velveteen over 1 year?? It might be Astrex fur if over 1 year! Very valuable if so. The Astrex gene is very rare. It shows in Mini Rex every so often but they are normaly culled because the breeders don't know what they have. Very sad. I researched Astrex a bit. VERY rare.



I believe this one is over a year. It was actually born with a normal coat and molted into a wavy coat.

It's going to be used in an Astrex breeding program.

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2008)

*sings*

Have I tolllllld you lately....that I hate youuuuuuu


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 5, 2008)

That is now the Astrex fur works. Has normal fur and molts into the wavy fur. If they are born with wavy fur they arn't going to have proper fur as adults. Or so I read.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw that dude bring that bunny over to see you. I thought he was just a fudged up velveteen with short ears.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 5, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *sings*
> 
> Have I tolllllld you lately....that I hate youuuuuuu



Hey - I paid $1.01 for that photo LOL

You are so hot inkelepht:

Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2008)

Heeeeyyyyyyyy, I didn't get to see the whole thing as Jesse was wearing a jacket over it. NO FAIR!!!!!


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Feb 5, 2008)

Wowww... we really missed a lot by going home on Saturday! Did those have a flap in the back too?


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 5, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *sings*
> ...


Thanks Pam! Very sexy Jesse! (I can see why your MIL bought them for you! ..:shock:! She must like you very much!)


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2008)

*I would have taken it off as per request. I can even pose all Vogue-style. Pam knows whats up. 



Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Heeeeyyyyyyyy, I didn't get to see the whole thing as Jesse was wearing a jacket over it. NO FAIR!!!!!


----------

